# Medal of Honor: Spearhead Demo Out



## Excalibur (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.extremesims.com/downloads/aspyr/MoH_Spearhead_MP_Demo.sit

Grab it. Can only play online for the demo but damn is it fun. I assume they have the MP code working in this one. It says 733+ but plays great on my dual 500. no lag at all.


----------



## Racer D (Apr 5, 2003)

I just played it, I set all the gfx to minimum cus of all the complaints at versiontracker (except resolution to 1024*768) and it ran fine on my iMac 700 gf2mx

I did get killed alot though 

I want single player


----------



## cockneygeezer (Apr 6, 2003)

Dear All,

I have d/l the demo and I have the full retail verision of MoH Allied Assault. I have to say that I was not too impressed with the demo of SpearHead, it needs work. 

I know, I know, it's just a demo, but the game is nearly going to 'Gold' status, I just feel that they are rushing the game. 

For example, the sounds on the game are poor, even on high quality, so I can only assume that the high quality samples were not included in the demo.

Why, why did they not include more choice of weapons, and why change the Allied rifle to single bolt action! NO!

The performance of the game was not I expected. I have a 1GHz G4, with 64MB VRAM, and I had to put the graphic options to medium to get any good performance. God knows what kind of machine your need to have all the setting on Max?!

I will wait for other users opinions before I buy the game, but to be honest, I will probably buy it anyway because it's bloody good fun online.

"Charge!!"


----------



## 3mors (Apr 6, 2003)

I've a Dual 1GHz PowerMac G4, a GeForce 4 128MB DDR, 1024MB DDR PC 2700 and I have problems with MOH demo:

my fps are about 20 at every resolution and settin g (min, med, max)

no fps limit

why?????


----------



## i am yujin (Apr 9, 2003)

On my iMac with a 32 GeForce..all settings are low and it still goes pretty slow.

The FPS jumps about every 10 secs and gets killed whenever i fire a gun.


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 9, 2003)

What resolution are you all running at? Try a lower resolution, perhaps that might help. I was surprised to find that it runs fairly well on a dual 500, min res but medium graphic settings. A far cry from their min requirements of 733+, with  little or no lag as well.


----------



## i am yujin (Apr 9, 2003)

640x480.


----------



## monktus (Apr 16, 2003)

It plays fine now that I've upgraded my machine. I didn't seem to be able to change the settings on the demo though. Are you supposed to be able to?


----------



## didde (Apr 17, 2003)

Runs perfect with all the settings maxed out.

2x 1.2Ghz G4 with the Radeon 9000.

When is the full release due?


----------



## mr. k (Apr 17, 2003)

i was playing it on my iMac last week, and boy is it slow :b  i could play allied assault, but spearhead just seemed like too much.  mabye i just don't have the patience for really slow gaming anymore.  it looked great though!


----------



## a2daj (Apr 18, 2003)

The developer mentioned that he found the cause of many of the OS X performance issues and that he fixed the issues before shipping off the final candidate last week.


----------



## habilis (Apr 21, 2003)

I originally played the PS2 version called Medal of Honor: Frontline and it was one of the best games I've ever set my eyes on. Sniping out Nazi's at the top of the Arnhem bridge never felt so good. Now I'm playing the Spearhead demo on my G4 dual 1ghz and it is about 500% better then the PS2 version, there's no comparison as far frame rate, texture quality, lighting, model detail - everything. I just hope and pray Aspyr never stops making more MOH shooters or I might crash into a state of hopleless despair.


----------

